# Brown Paper



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

I am interested in hearing other ways some of you handle the problem of brown paper blistering after the face paper has been pulled, say from wallpaper removal or glued on paneling removal. We have always sanded off most the loose paper and hit it with a coat of shellac. Let it dry. Coated with mud and finished as usual. Always seems to solve the problem. Do any of you guys have different techniques that work for you? Just curious.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

guardz, latex based. slap it on, paint over it


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't have problems with paper tear with the mud we use. Vario covers right over no blisters.


----------



## GARYHITE (Feb 23, 2010)

I have used a product call Acrylitex smooth wall level 5 pva primer, after that I would skim coat over top of the pva primer. This has worked for me and other customers.


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I use a drywall conditioner. Rolls or brushes on like paint. Bonds the loose paper back to the wall and then I treat as necessary.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's what my stuff does. Works magic on wall paper.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

******, would you be able to put that stuff right on the wallpaper, or must the wallpaper definately come off first?


----------

